# Any body Winter fishing for carp this year ?



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been out every weekend and have been catching well, last weekend had 15 carp (8 mirrors/7 commons) in 47.04 degree water temp. 
I always fish through out Winter and do very well, even on the coldest day -6 degrees two years ago I still caught 2 carp that short day. I fish mostly Rivers and a few lakes, once the lakes freeze over I will be strictly river carpin.

I will be out again this Saturday and Sunday...good luck to any that venture out fishing.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

You know I will be out! As much as I hate the cold, I will be out as many weekends I can trying my luck.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I would LOVE to try it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tribal, I like to flyfish a few warm water discharges in the Dayton area along the GMR, its always a hoot getting them on the Long rod in cold water, sightfishing mostly... Where are you getting mirrors?? Not too many in the area around Dayton....

Salmonid


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We used to catch a lot of Carp at Berlin while jigging for Walleyes. Guys would throw them in a pile and guys dead sticking a bait would stick ones head in the snow and use the tails for forks to rest their rods on. I always let mine go.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaler said:


> We used to catch a lot of Carp at Berlin while jigging for Walleyes. Guys would throw them in a pile and guys dead sticking a bait would stick ones head in the snow and use the tails for forks to rest their rods on. I always let mine go.


That's just sad......


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea it is. That's a low down move right there. Let'em live


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Tribal, I like to flyfish a few warm water discharges in the Dayton area along the GMR, its always a hoot getting them on the Long rod in cold water, sightfishing mostly... Where are you getting mirrors?? Not too many in the area around Dayton....
> 
> Salmonid


Columbus....Scioto river. I now live in Springfield and have wanted to come over and check out those WWD on the GMR I have heard about..maybe we can hook up ?


----------

